# NIE -translation?



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi

First post 

I am trying to get an NIE, have found the pdf version but does anybody have a translation of the form. I assume it has to be completed in Spanish before I take it to the embassy in the UK for processing. Also do I still need 2 photos or has this been no longer a requirement.

I did try and get it sorted in Spain earlier this week but the queues were horrendous and I failed both times to get a number 

Thanks in advance

TB


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

toffeeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> First post
> 
> ...


I'd re-post this on the spanish forum to get more replies !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd re-post this on the spanish forum to get more replies !


well, it was in the right place - but I've given it a thread of its own now


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi toffeeboy and welcome,

I'm sorry if this sounds a bit sniffy but if you are going to be moving to Spain would't it be an idea to get yourself a good Spanish dictionary and get started on that translation yourself, with the help of an online translator like Babelfish or Google Translate? Then find a Spanish person to check it for you.

You are going to have to get through a lot of paperwork here and most of it is not translated. That's the trouble with foreign countries - they speak a foreign language!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> well, it was in the right place - but I've given it a thread of its own now


That's what I meant to say & didn't explain very well ! :rofl:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> That's what I meant to say & didn't explain very well ! :rofl:


I knew what you meant though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi toffeeboy and welcome,
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds a bit sniffy but if you are going to be moving to Spain would't it be an idea to get yourself a good Spanish dictionary and get started on that translation yourself, with the help of an online translator like Babelfish or Google Translate? Then find a Spanish person to check it for you.
> 
> You are going to have to get through a lot of paperwork here and most of it is not translated. That's the trouble with foreign countries - they speak a foreign language!


you have a point

there really isn't any 'writing' as such involved - just putting info in boxes


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

If you are just wanting a translation for Guideline purposes, and filling in the EX14 application form, you can just drop the URL of the PDF into Google Translate and select " Spanish > English " - That should be good enough for what you need.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi toffeeboy and welcome,
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds a bit sniffy but if you are going to be moving to Spain would't it be an idea to get yourself a good Spanish dictionary and get started on that translation yourself, with the help of an online translator like Babelfish or Google Translate? Then find a Spanish person to check it for you.
> 
> You are going to have to get through a lot of paperwork here and most of it is not translated. That's the trouble with foreign countries - they speak a foreign language!


Probably would be a good idea if I intended to move to Spain but I do not! I have inherited a property here and cannot do anything with it until I have this number, that is the only reason I need the number. I still love Blighty


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You will find a basic translation of the form here:

NIE number

Some of the other information on this site is questionable. For example, new numbers currently being issued begin with a Y because they have run out of X numbers.

At least it gives you the translation you need but don't take the other information as gospel.

One other point. If you are going to download the form don't do it from the link on that site. It is out of date. Do it from here:

http://www.mir.es/SGACAVT/modelos/extranjeria/modelos_extranje/ex_14.pdf



.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> You will find a basic translation of the form here:
> 
> NIE number
> 
> ...


Mine has a Y on it! I got mine about..ermm.. probably 18 months ago! But deffo starts with a Y!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> You will find a basic translation of the form here:
> 
> NIE number
> 
> ...


yes, that link is the same as the one in our Spanish Forms sticky thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-other-useful-links.html


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I know we are in Spain and Spanish is the official language (in most places) but I do think that things like the form and information for NIE (Número de Identidad de Extranjeros) which is for foreigners could be available in other languages. 

I feel that Spain is one of the worst European countries for making allowances for non-native speakers. 

I am not saying that we should not learn Spanish when we come here but we all need a little help from time to time.

My Spanish is not fluent but is ok for everyday conversations. I recently spent some time in hospital in an area where there are a lot of ex-pats and English speaking tourists but there was no help available to explain what was going on. I had to employ a translator to help me understand some things I would have struggled with in England.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I know we are in Spain and Spanish is the official language (in most places) but I do think that things like the form and information for NIE (Número de Identidad de Extranjeros) which is for foreigners could be available in other languages.
> 
> I feel that Spain is one of the worst European countries for making allowances for non-native speakers.
> 
> snip..........


actually that is a very good point - since it's for foreigners it really should be available in other languages, shouldn't it - there's almost certainly some EU directive (well in the UK they say there is, which is why all signs in doctors & places like that are in about 100 languages!!)



ok so I exaggerate - but you know what I mean


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> actually that is a very good point - since it's for foreigners it really should be available in other languages, shouldn't it - there's almost certainly some EU directive (well in the UK they say there is, which is why all signs in doctors & places like that are in about 100 languages!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ok so I exaggerate - but you know what I mean


The foreigners office in Mijas is marvellous for helping out with this sort of thing. They will fill the form in for you. They also send out regular emails in Spanish and English to let residents know what is going on, and their monthly magazine is also in English and Spanish. I believe they also have a Dutch/German speaker in the office to help out too... They will try and help out with any query really. They also produce a series of booklets in English explaining things like driving regs, healthcare, etc with all the contacts to get things sorted. They really do recognise that in this particular area, they have a huge percentage of foreign residents and I guess it all works in their favour if they consequently manage to get all those registered on the padron.


----------



## Dolcetta (Oct 17, 2011)

*NIE translation*

There is now a new NIE form EX-15 which I downloaded today from:

the Gobierno de Espana website - Ministerio del Interior

It's only 106kB but can't attach to this message for some reason and not allowed to post a URL yet.

I entered NIE into the search Engine and chose the third option listed which starts with the words PAGE 1.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolcetta said:


> There is now a new NIE form EX-15 which I downloaded today from:
> 
> the Gobierno de Espana website - Ministerio del Interior
> 
> ...


yes - there's a link to it on the first post of our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-spanish-forms-other-important-info-useful-links.html sticky


----------



## Dolcetta (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, I should have checked there first!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dolcetta said:


> Sorry, I should have checked there first!


(Ppppssst, dont worry, its quite a long read  )

Welcome to the forum. Any questions just ask

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The foreigner's department in Nerja are equally helpful and will complete the form for you although tbh it really isn't very difficult.


----------

